# Quality of the Harbor Freight HSS chisel set?



## Bulldogg629 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know "quality" and "harbor freight" don't always go together but is there an opinion of them? I have the $20 set though its branded by Rand, Im sure its about the same thing. They seem to be clearly junk as they make me struggle while turning pine. Im not sure if its just because they're low quality or that Im not as good at sharpening as I would like, but it makes me end up not wanting to use the lathe so I thought maybe I could spring for a little nicer set. Would they be worth it? The other set Ive looked at is the penn state set, though its a bit more than I can justify spending, Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel Set at Penn State Industries. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is the set I started with. I still use a lot of them today 7 yrs later even though I have many more expensive tools. I use a wolverine jig on a slow speed grinder which makes sharpening a breeze. I still haven't mastered the art of freehand sharpening but haven't really practiced a lot since the jig is so easy to use.

On the turning of pine in my humble opinion is a very poor wood to learn to turn or practice on. I would get some maple, birch, cherry or walnut.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought a set of 8 from HF and after being sharpened at the local turning club, they are great. Only $30 for all 8; I paid $72 for Sorby fingernail ground bowl gouge, and $65 for a carbide tipped golf club on ebay. The HF's are OK for spindles and small items, but they are not bowl gouges.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

There was an article in Woodturning Design by Robert Gulley,summer 2007 that talked about buying sets instead of individual tools. In short it said that most beginner sets contain tools that are of little use. They contain tools only useful for spindles and that most of them come with short handles so are not suitable for face plate work. A typical set might have a 1/4" gouge,1/2" skew and a 1/2" round scraper all too small to be regularly used. Two sets that the author recommends would be an 8 piece set made by Pinnacle and sold by Woodcraft for around $160 when on sale or the 6 piece Anniversary set (LCAN6S) sold by Penn State fopr around $70 dollars, he doesn't like the two roughing gouges though. The sizes he recommends to get started with are 1/2" spindle gouge, 3/4" roughing gouge,3/8" bowl gauge, 1" round nose scraper and 1/4" spindle gouge. As far as Harbor Freight he said that they are useful when he doesn't want to experiment of grinding his more expensive tools.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm all in favor of starting with the HF turning tools. I purposely got the cheap set when I got my lathe, figuring I would learn proper sharpening with them, then after they were worn down I'd get a better set. Well, they're still not worn down. My son has them now. I did learn to sharpen with them too. Properly sharpen? Some people would say no. Instead of a jig or anything I just sharpen them on my small belt sander. I really do not believe that precise angles are needed on them, as would be needed on a plane say. The plane always cuts at the same angle. A turning tool changes cutting angles constantly, so I don't see it making a difference if it is sharpened at a precise angle, or a 'looks close enough' angle. I sure can't tell any difference anyway. It's a lot faster sharpening that way too.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

I really believe the PSI Benjamin's Best is the same as the Harbor Freight 8 piece set. The handles are the same, just different names on them. I have used both and I cannot tell a difference in quality of steel. Both are good beginner sets, but HF is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sharpening is probably one of the hardest things to accomplish. When I first started I couldn't cut pine or any other wood for that matter. It wasn't until I got a slow speed 8" grinder from Woodcraft along with the wolverine jig that things started coming together. The thing about the wolverine jig is that you can get consistant results all the time. I found that after using it that the tools were sharp and turning became fun again. I do some freehand sharpening today but still use the jig 7 yrs later. I have found that just because I (myself) put a tool to a grinder doesn't mean it is sharp. Here is a article on sharpening that helped me.

http://www.sdwt.org/support_docs/techniques&tips/sharpening.pdf

Do a google search on Sharpening Turning Tools. Lots of info. Hope this helps.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I started with HF tools, othe ones with the red handles. I'm having to learn how to sharpen as I think it's about time to sharpen! I sharpen freehand with a stone but the fellows at our turning club says a high speed grinder is OK due to the better quality steel now used.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I started, and still use many of the $20 HF set. They don't hold their edge as well as some of the more expensive ones. This simply translate into more sharpening. But, it is a great way to learn to sharpen without grinding down an expensive Sorby or Thompson tool.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I think a lot of people start pout with an inexpensive set to start to learn on. I did and learned a lot along the way. I have a better set now and they stay sharper longer no doubt about that. I also use a Worksharp 3000 to sharpen mine.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think we all start with cheap sets as we begin. I know I didn't want to ruin expensive tools while trying to learn to sharpen. I must say that a wolverine jig with either a high/low speed grinder helps a lot for sharpening. Today 90% of my tools I have bought from here. Thompson Lathe Tools These tools are probably for the money IMHO the best on the market. They hold a edge probably at least 3 times as long as HSS tools. Also as the years have gone by I also use these wheels Thompson Lathe Tools Yes they are expensive but if they last 15 to 20 yrs they are pretty cheap. These are CBN wheels and probably will be the last wheels I will ever have to buy again. They don't fill up and run cool. A light touch is needed but put a edge on as good or better than sharpening on a stone wheel and then honing. The edge does last longer than off a regular stone wheel. Another thing is they don't need trued like stone wheels. 

Just some food for thought. If I had known then what I know now I could have saved myself a bunch of money.:lol:


----------



## retired doug (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hf hss ok*

I have a set of HF turning tools and they hold an edge OK. I also have Taylor , Sorby and Glaser tools I have collected over the years. Higher priced HSS tools obviously have a more polished finish, some have longer or fancier handles and hold and edge longer. However they will all cut if properly sharpened and do the job.

After you have practiced a while maybe you sell a few items and upgrade your tools as you learn. Most turner's don't start out buying the most expensive lathe on the market, but upgrade as their skill improves, and turning tools are much the same.

I have reground many of the HF turning tools for specific projects, and they are still functioning fine.


----------

